# Euroleague Quarterfinals



## luther (Nov 2, 2007)

The final eight teams are set. The matchups are:

Montepaschi Siena vs. Fenerbahce UIker, 
Tau Ceramica vs. Partizan Igokea, 
Maccabi Elite vs. AXA F.C. Barcelona, 
CSKA Moscow vs. Olympiacos. 

According to Euroleague.net, this is the first time in three seasons that the Final Four is guaranteed to have two new participants.


----------



## Vilius (Nov 13, 2006)

It is a very interesting seson so far. Everyone saw Panahtinaikos and Real Madrid in the Final 4 but both of them were knocked out in Top 16 and didn't even reach the quarter-finals. The third big favourite CSKA could also miss the Final Four if they lose against Olympiakos again.

Partizan is showing great team basketball. A team full of young players was expected to fight at the bottom in regular season. They qualified for Top 16 and even more they kicked out defending champs Panathinaikos. I really hope to see them in the Final Four.

**Montepaschi* 73-66 | 86-65 Fenerbahce Ulker
TAU Ceramica 74-66 | 55-76 | Partizan
Maccabi 81-75 | 74-83 | Barcelona
CSKA Moscow 74-76 | 83-73 | Olympiakos


----------



## luther (Nov 2, 2007)

Vilius said:


> It is a very interesting seson so far. Everyone saw Panahtinaikos and Real Madrid in the Final 4 but both of them were knocked out in Top 16 and didn't even reach the quarter-finals. The third big favourite CSKA could also miss the Final Four if they lose against Olympiakos again.
> 
> Partizan is showing great team basketball. A team full of young players was expected to fight at the bottom in regular season. They qualified for Top 16 and even more they kicked out defending champs Panathinaikos. I really hope to see them in the Final Four.
> 
> ...


I'm a longtime Partizan fan (from afar--Minnesota) because they were one of the first teams I heard of in Europe, and they had these players who were almost legendary in that they had a chance to be NBA players--and good ones! It was almost a mythical thing 20 years ago to think that way. But sure enough, Partizan has since had quite a list of alumni.

Anyway, I feel bad for them in that Pekovic and Tepic may end up leaving, if not for the NBA, certainly for other, bigger offers with major European clubs.


----------



## Vilius (Nov 13, 2006)

That's a problem that European teams with a smaller budget face. Some of your players have a great season and next year they're gone. Simply because other teams offer such salaries that they cannot offer.

*Quarter-Final Game 1 and Game 2 Top 10 Plays*
<object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/CsIMOCMB7GY&rel=1"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/CsIMOCMB7GY&rel=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>

*Fenerbahce vs Partizan Game 2*
<object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/rtbB81ni4Nw&rel=1"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/rtbB81ni4Nw&rel=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>

*Barcelona vs Maccabi Game 2*
<object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/v-Z9F89Ap-o&rel=1"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/v-Z9F89Ap-o&rel=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>

*Olympiakos vs CSKA Moscow Game 2*
<object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/Q1JjIvO0XcY&rel=1"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Q1JjIvO0XcY&rel=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>

*Partizan vs TAU Ceramica Game 2*
<object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/1RYLs5O-5mY&rel=1"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/1RYLs5O-5mY&rel=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>​


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

I was one of many who thought Real and Panahtinaikos were shoo-ins... 

Of course, I root for Maccabi Elite, so there's still hope.  I'm thrilled that their frontcourt stepped up after Fizer got hurt.


----------

